# Cavs sign David Wesley.



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*David Wesley?*

I don't have ESPN insider but there FA rumor thread has us picking up David Wesley.

Blah what a waste if we get Wesley: he's old, washed up, and didn't do much for a guard lacking Houston team. I doubt Wesley is going to help our PG situation at all if we pick him up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Wesley would have been nice a couple of years ago but he's declining. I'm not in favor of this either.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*

I don't see why Wesley would ever benefit the team as if he's on a decline.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: David Wesley?*

the cavs dont need another " decent " shooting guard!!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*

The guy can't even shoot anymore and is a 6' shooting guard with no athleticism. He would only stall the development of Shannon Brown and Gibson. The Cavs already have Snow for veteran leadership for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: David Wesley?*

cavs need to ship the big Z, for some young guns.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*



Pain5155 said:


> cavs need to ship the big Z, for some young guns.


Not going to happen. Ferry is a friend of Z and isn't entertaining the idea. Besides, the Z we saw in the playoffs suffered an injury and tried going through the postseason injured. The Zydrunas from the regular season was much better than the postseason Z.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*



Like A Breath said:


> The guy can't even shoot anymore and is a 6' shooting guard with no athleticism. He would only stall the development of Shannon Brown and Gibson. The Cavs already have Snow for veteran leadership for whatever that's worth.


It's hard for me to take this rumor seriously. But if somehow, someway it happened, then it would clearly reek of Coach Mike Brown. At the summer league, Ferry said one of the team's problems was having an "old" backcourt. So if Wesley comes into the fold, GM Ferry isn't the one who was enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

This is a Paxon'esque type move. Not a fan at all.

Unless this means we are dumping Snow or DJ somehow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is a Paxon'esque type move. Not a fan at all.
> 
> Unless this means we are dumping Snow or DJ somehow.


 Even if we dump Snow or DJ: at best it seems like a marginal improvement only in terms of personnel. The one benefit I guess would be cap relief in terms of contracts


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*



remy23 said:


> It's hard for me to take this rumor seriously. But if somehow, someway it happened, then it would clearly reek of Coach Mike Brown. At the summer league, Ferry said one of the team's problems was having an "old" backcourt. So if Wesley comes into the fold, GM Ferry isn't the one who was enthusiastic about it.


It seems to be official.
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41539/20060716/cavaliers_close_to_deal_with_david_wesley/


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......... Could I possibly say Damon is a better PG than Wesley?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Hm.. Wesley's not as good a defender as Snow, and not as good a shooter as Jones... how pointless.

What is it with the Cavs and 6'3> guards? Brown, FLip, Snow, Gibson, Wesley.. (i know PG's are sposed to be small, but 3 of those are shotguards! ((Or at least combiguards))


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Anyone now what a 2 year 3.6 million dollar deal will do to our MLE? Seems like that this is bi-annual exception and we still have the full MLE to play with.

It better be used for a PG: this offseason will be a disaster if Eric Snow, Gibson, Wesley, and Damon Jones are fighting for our PG spot 

Anyways some of our guards definitely need to be moved if this signing has occurred


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

They game him a 2 year deal? WTF?

Wesley is like 36. Ferry did a good job in the draft but since then it's been a borderline disaster. We haven't signed a backup big man, still haven't done anything with Drew, and still haven't addressed our biggest need at PG.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Ugh...they don't sign Marcus Banks for THIS? Stupid move, Wesley is a liability on the floor and shoots a piss poor percentage. The Cavs continue their string of bad signings.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

David Wesley stinks on ice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*



Like A Breath said:


> Ugh...they don't sign Marcus Banks for THIS? Stupid move, Wesley is a liability on the floor and shoots a piss poor percentage. The Cavs continue their string of bad signings.


 I think if we do sign Wesley (it's not official) yet we'll still have the full MLE to grab a Banks if necessary.

But I'm starting to wonder what the hell is the plan with all these combo guards? We still need a PG and if we sign Wesley our roster has the following guards on it:
Hughes, Snow, Jones, Sasha, Luke, Newble, Brown, Wesley, AND Gibson. That NINE players and still no PG worth his salt . I'm hoping that Ferry has a plan in place to get us a true PG and dump some of this excess fat in the guard spot.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*

That would only happen if you gave up a good player..
Cos who'd want to take Wesley, Jones or Newble, whilst giving up a good PG, without getting something else back (that's actually decent) ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

^Which will likely be Gooden. Assuming he agrees to a sign and trade.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

I agree with LBJ to LJ is why get Wesley for the same contract as Flip: Why not have just resigned Flip? This doesn't make a lot of sense to me


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Yeah, if true, it's a kind of puzzling move. As bad as Damon shot for us last year, he still shot better than Wesley's career percentage from 3. I have to think we have some guards on the move.

As for why all the combo guards, maybe they are going to have Lebron and Larry play the point predominantly next year. I honestly don't care too much so long as they can knock down the open shot and defend their position. That's really all we are asking out of the point guard spot. Though it seems to be a big deal.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*



Pioneer10 said:


> I agree with LBJ to LJ is why get Wesley for the same contract as Flip: Why not have just resigned Flip? This doesn't make a lot of sense to me


Exactly...I don't even like Flip's game but I'd rather have him than Wesley. I really don't see how he could help the team at all. We don't need him, or really any more guards (unless we are trading jones/snow/pavs), we need some athletic bigs to bang down low and block shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

^We need a better PG, that's for sure. But I agree we certainly don't need anymore combo guards. Stupid signing. Flip at least would have had some trade value, Wesley has none.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Yahoo.com/sports had a rumored traded sending Gooden to the Bulls for Sweetney and Duhon.

I would think wesley/jones/gibson? would have to be in this trade other wise we are stock pile of 6'1 point/shooting guards. 

But looking at this trade we get a youngster in Sweetney that can bang, but does he fit our style might slow it down a bit. And i could see alot of lineups having brown-hughes-bron and you dont want Zydrunas or Sweetney slowing down the transition (aka Wizards playoff series). But Duhon would be a nice fit at our point guard, I like how the kid plays.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Wesley isn't that bad, but it doesn't seem to make sense for your team. Oh well, whatever makes you guys worse, I'm for it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Yahoo.com/sports had a rumored traded sending Gooden to the Bulls for Sweetney and Duhon.
> 
> I would think wesley/jones/gibson? would have to be in this trade other wise we are stock pile of 6'1 point/shooting guards.
> 
> But looking at this trade we get a youngster in Sweetney that can bang, but does he fit our style might slow it down a bit. And i could see alot of lineups having brown-hughes-bron and you dont want Zydrunas or Sweetney slowing down the transition (aka Wizards playoff series). But Duhon would be a nice fit at our point guard, I like how the kid plays.


Sweetney would be backing up Z. Probably play 20 minutes or less per night.

I would guess if we got Duhon that Ferry has some other trades in mind to balance out the roster.

Ferry works in mysterious ways....I hope.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*



futuristxen said:


> Sweetney would be backing up Z. Probably play 20 minutes or less per night.
> 
> I would guess if we got Duhon that Ferry has some other trades in mind to balance out the roster.
> 
> Ferry works in mysterious ways....I hope.


Ya I wouldnt amagine Sweetney starting but atleast with Gooden or AV off the bench we had a squad including PF/C that could run with Lebron and Co. With the lose of Gooden and adding Sweetney there isnt any combinatoin of post players we put out that both can run. Unless they actually give Marty some burn, or you considering Marshall on running post player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

I don't like dealing Gooden for Duhon. 

It pretty much gives Chicago the last piece they need with a scoring big man. They don't have that 1 true superstar but they would be so balanced (and young) it would be ridiculous.

Also Duhon is good, but is he worth Gooden? I want something better than Sweetney in the deal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*

You guys are also seriously overrating Marcus Banks. He hasn't done **** in the NBA. There's a reason nobody has signed him yet.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*



futuristxen said:


> You guys are also seriously overrating Marcus Banks. He hasn't done **** in the NBA. There's a reason nobody has signed him yet.


He is still a youngster but unlike yourself I think he still can be very special in this league with the right team, and I think Cleveland is one of those teams. If you watched any of the last 20 games of the NBA then you know what Banks did for the Wolves after finally someone let him play basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Well Banks just signed with Phoenix. 5 years and $21-$22 million

On Phoenix Sports Radio (ESPN Forums)

Hopefully that means the door is open for a Barbosa/Gooden trade, otherwise looks like another year of Snow starting :whatever:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Freakin A: Snow is going to be our starter again - I can feel it.

That an awfully long contract for Banks but man I'm still pissed.

It does open up Barbaso being available but does Phoenix really want Gooden for the money he wants? They certainly need size and hopefully they are still concerened about Amare's comeback. Gooden is actually a good fit for them


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*



Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin A: Snow is going to be our starter again - I can feel it.
> 
> That an awfully long contract for Banks but man I'm still pissed.
> 
> It does open up Barbaso being available but does Phoenix really want Gooden for the money he wants? They certainly need size and hopefully they are still concerened about Amare's comeback. Gooden is actually a good fit for them


Yall dont want Barbosa he would add to yalls long list of undersized 2 guards. He is definitely not a point guard. Wouldnt it be better to trade Gooden or someone to the celtics. They have like 4-5 point guards that are better than what yall have now and maybe try to get Wally as yalls shooting guard. I still cant believe they signed Wesley; he is horrible. LOL


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

We don't need a conventional PG. All we need is someone who can get the ball across half court and into LeBron's hands, hit open jumpers/score in general, and at least be able to get in someone's way on defense. Barbosa would be good for this as he can do all of these things. Snow and Jones each have a glaring weakness in those requirements. I don't know a whole lot about Brown and Gibson, but it seems like they might be able to develop into the kind of player needed (assuming Brown can play the point). As previously stated, Wesley stinks on ice. 6-7 years ago he would've worked well, but not anymore.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*



TheBowski said:


> We don't need a conventional PG. All we need is someone who can get the ball across half court and into LeBron's hands, hit open jumpers/score in general, and at least be able to get in someone's way on defense. Barbosa would be good for this as he can do all of these things. Snow and Jones each have a glaring weakness in those requirements. I don't know a whole lot about Brown and Gibson, but it seems like they might be able to develop into the kind of player needed (assuming Brown can play the point). As previously stated, Wesley stinks on ice. 6-7 years ago he would've worked well, but not anymore.


Barbosa doesnt have refined enough ballhandling to play point guard (even if yall dont need a conventional point guard). He has a very strange release on his shot which hinders his percentage of making shots. His numbers with the suns are very skewed considering the way the suns play. Also remember a few years ago before the suns had nash; Barbosa ran the point guard. That year he ran the point guard the suns did not make the playoffs. I think in that case the cavs would be better off just using their rookies as point guards and not spend unneeded money on an overrated and undersized shooting guard like Barbosa.
What about signing jay williams?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: David Wesley?*

cavs need some young youth to play alongside the high tempo LeBron James. No wesley or snow.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: David Wesley?*



pup2plywif said:


> Barbosa doesnt have refined enough ballhandling to play point guard (even if yall dont need a conventional point guard). He has a very strange release on his shot which hinders his percentage of making shots. His numbers with the suns are very skewed considering the way the suns play. Also remember a few years ago before the suns had nash; Barbosa ran the point guard. That year he ran the point guard the suns did not make the playoffs. I think in that case the cavs would be better off just using their rookies as point guards and not spend unneeded money on an overrated and undersized shooting guard like Barbosa.
> What about signing jay williams?



so u think gibson>barbosa?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

What about Delonte West, he'd be the perfect PG compliment 2 LeBron.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*

delonte west and djones...that just made me think. I guess we would have to start signing everyone that LeBron dunks on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*

maximum 15 players on a team :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Delonte West would be cool, so long as he doesn't forget his game in boston like JR Bremer and Jiri Welsch did.

But I guessh brings more than a pretty shot to the game. I like his shotblocking ability.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: David Wesley?*



ohiostfbfan said:


> so u think gibson>barbosa?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!!!!!!?


No I meant shannon brown as the starting point guard. Gibson could play backup as an off guard.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: David Wesley?*

i think hughes could be good at pg. last year early in the season when he was doin good he threw lebron some nice alley-oops and made good passes in the fast break. this could also create some matchup problems on smaller guards. 

I wonder how much jay williams wants......maybe we could split our mle between him and melvin ely or a backup sf


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

No to Hughes at pg, at least starting. Teams have tried it, and those teams were very bad. He might put up good numbers, but that's about it. I'd have no problem with seeing perhaps Lebron, Hughes, and Brown sharing ball-handling duties, but I don't want Larry to be the primary pg. 

My sources tell me that Jay Williams is nothing like he used to be, so I am not for signing him either. He has lost quite a bit of explosiveness.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

^ Too bad for Jay. He's worked so hard to try and get back to where he used to be but it appears like that will never happen. The only positive thing that's happened in Jay's time off is that he's improved his perimeter shooting.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Anyone else notice that Larry Hughes forgot how to dribble when he came back last year? Every time he would initiate the break he would dribble off his foot, it was cringe inducing. Hopefully he's regained his old form but he sure didn't look like a PG last year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

^ Even when Larry came back, he couldn't fully bend the finger on one of his hands. So Hughes wasn't 100% when he came back. In fact, he wasn't even close and his hand was still tender (even weak smacks against his hand had him in serious pain).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

~Bump

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42093/20060901/wesley_close_to_signing_with_cleveland/

Looks like his heading our way. Why he is an asset I dont know right now, does this take away from Damon/Shannon. Or just backup for injury so we wont have to rely on Gibson or Luke playing this year ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

^I'd start Wesley. Then if possible dump one of Snow/DJ/Newble and retain Graham. 

My ideal rotation:

Wesley / Snow / Gibson
Hughes / Brown / Sasha
LBJ / Graham / Newble / Luke
AV / Drew / Marshall
Z / AV / Pollard

*If* we had a good offensive system, i'd be very happy with that squad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

I just don't think Wesley has much left in the tank. I think this is similar to us picking up Snow just as he was starting to fade and Wesley likely is coming for a lot cheaper.

How many combo (i.e. guys who can't play PG well enough to be a true point) guards are we going to carry on this team that wouldn't start for 90% of the league? Snow, Wesley, Jones, Gibson, Brown. (the jury is out on the rooks but I'm only convinced Brown will get PT)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Wesley has just been officially signed, Havent seen it on ESPN/realgm.com but I am a cavaliers Insider and got the email that he was signed. I had no idea he could stroke the ball from downtown, I just knew he could play defense and was tough. 

I like this signing if this doesnt effect Shannon's progress that much, If we have the extra money for this year we might as well spend it. Bring someone with experience and toughness into the team, any amount of that leadership can always help. 

So does this mean good bye Damon ?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: David Wesley?*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Wesley has just been officially signed, Havent seen it on ESPN/realgm.com but I am a cavaliers Insider and got the email that he was signed. I had no idea he could stroke the ball from downtown, I just knew he could play defense and was tough.
> 
> I like this signing if this doesnt effect Shannon's progress that much, If we have the extra money for this year we might as well spend it. Bring someone with experience and toughness into the team, any amount of that leadership can always help.
> 
> So does this mean good bye Damon ?


 I'd imagine this is definitely the deathknell for Sasha and Luke and I'd imagine Gibson getting any PT.

Right now it's Hughes, Brown, Wesley, Snow, and Jones vying for minutes. We'll see how it plays out: Jone's contract despite having 3 years still left on it is relatively cap friendly and shooting is desired all over the league


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: David Wesley?*

Yeah, the Cavs put out a press release at about 9:30 this morning about this signing. Realgm has had it on their wiretap for several hours.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/09/05/wesley.ap/index.html

Apparently it's official now. Cleveland finally gets a shooter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

So Damon Jones won't be getting much playing time I see.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

What we were expecting at the very begining of the off season and what we are seeing is alot different from each other. For me, so far, it has been a great dissapointment. 

We could not sing Flip again, 

We were dreaming to sign James, Terry, Barbosa however, it end up with Wesley, at least we can give some more time to D.Jones at that position instead of Wesley.

We were thinking of getting a big man who could add strength to our defense, blocking shots and etc. and again we did no one can ever think - signing Pollard. ( There is still Nazr, Nene and even Wilcox alternative )

I dont know whether I am too much pessimistic right now but it is already late to be optimistic for the new season. At least, signing Wesley and Pollard is supporting my argument. 

The question to be asked is that what we are expecting for this season ? A team that can play for championship or a team who will get 50+ wins , and having same problems second round of the play offs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> _People in Houston tell me that David Wesley has nothing left _and looked bad at the end of last season. I don't believe that's 100 percent true, everyone in Houston looked bad at the end of last season. If you look at his stats, he's been a steady performer even as he's aged. If you start him and expect 33 minutes a game, as the Rockets did due to mass injuries, I can see why you'd think he's done. Now I'm a once bitten by Lucious Harris, twice shy kind of guy, so I'm leery of signing another "shooter" who is about to be 36. But the Cavs didn't give him much money and there a good chance he'll contribute significantly in at least 20-25 games.


 

http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/

God I forgot totally about Luscioius Harris: he was awful. Hope Wesley isn't another one of these guys


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Windhorst is obvisously respected around the league, look who's been reading his blog



> *UPDATE:* After reading the blog, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy wanted to get his thoughts out on Wesley. He wrote: "David was injured at the end of last year as he came back prematurely from a rib injury to try and help us win even as most veterans who were on the last year of their contract would have worried more about their upcoming free agency than their team. That is who David is. Team first type of guy. He can still shoot, he can defend points or 2’s and even though he may have lost a step here or there, he is bull strong, smart and competitive. He came off a knee surgery to start last year and It took a bit for him to get rolling. But after the first month of the year he played very well and only the rib injury prevented him from finishing strong. The Cavs got a good player and a hall of fame type of guy and competitor."
> 
> I thank Jeff for sharing his thoughts, he obviously respects Wesley. I think the perception that Wesley struggled at times last season plus the fact that the Rockets decided to go look for younger shooters this offseason contributed to the feelings I got from Houston.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2006/09/insomnia_is_und.html


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I think at this point I could defend SG's better than Wesley. Look at how Stackhouse made him his ***** in the playoffs, and that was when he was healthy. Cavs already have Gibson and Brown...this is a wasted roster spot. He's not a combo guard, he's a 2 that is as short as a 1.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I was unaware of this pick up by the Cavs until I saw a game the other night on NBA-TV and saw the old guy on the floor. I wanted to laugh, but some things are really not funny.

My condolences to all...

from a Houston native...


----------

